# Gestione LAN, risolvere nomi

## Truzzone

Ciao a Tutti   :Very Happy: 

Devo gestire una piccola LAN in cui ho la necessità che dai client se in un browser viene digitato "server1", mi re-indirizza automaticamente all'ip del server1 dove gira apache e via dicendo con gli altri server, è fattibile una cosa del genere?

Che cosa devo fare/usare in gentoo?   :Question: 

Imposto come gateway in tutti i client l'ip del server1 che fa da risolutore DNS o ho detto una stronzata?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La soluzione migliore e' crearti un dns server interno e poi configurare i client che si colleghino al tuo dns server (se cercho con google trovi una marea di informazioni).

----------

## Ic3M4n

o ti crei un file /etc/hosts per ogni pc con la risoluzione corretta dei nomi, oppure lavori su una macchina sola e la utilizzi per la risoluzione dei nomi come hai detto tu. logicamente la prima soluzione è attuabile se hai degli indirizzi statici e le macchine sono in numero molto ridotto.

----------

## Truzzone

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La soluzione migliore e' crearti un dns server interno e poi configurare i client che si colleghino al tuo dns server (se cercho con google trovi una marea di informazioni).

 

Perfetto era quello di cui volevo avere la conferma, grazie   :Smile: 

Avete qualche programma in portage da consigliarmi che fa da DNS Server?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Ilvalle

io ho impostato i nomi nell'/etc/hosts del server 

ho il dns sul server che prima di uscire cerca ini quel file.

uso dnsmasq, ma a quanto ho sentito c'e' qualcosa di meglio.

In realta' non e' nemmeno un vero dns server, e' solamente

un replicatore di richieste, all'dns presente nel /etc/resolv.conf 

del server

Paolo

----------

## Truzzone

Quindi dnsmasq svolge il lavoro che voglio fare io, basta scrivere l'ip abbinato al nome nel file /etc/hosts del server, far puntare i client come gateway all'ip del server ed il gioco è fatto?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Ilvalle

si, 

la configurazione del demone e' molto user-frindly, ci metti 1 minuto e tutto è fatto.

ciao paolo

----------

## fejfbo

Bind è il server Dns per eccellenza   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma per risolvere gli host della lan è un po eccessivo..

----------

## Ilvalle

scusa la mia ignoranza, ma è un dns server o soltanto un "replicatore di richieste"?

nel caso un vero dns, che non faccia nessuna richiesta all'esterno, quale potrebbe essere?

paolo

----------

## gutter

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nel caso un vero dns, che non faccia nessuna richiesta all'esterno, quale potrebbe essere?
> 
> 

 

Nessuno, dal momento che nessun DNS può avere informazioni di tutte le zome esistenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io direi che dipende dalle tue esigenze ...

Penso che la soluzione più comune sia di usare un server dns interno alla propria rete per risolvere i nomi delle macchine in rete e che replichi all'esterno le richieste che vanno verso l'esterno...

----------

## Ilvalle

capisco, ma mi chiedevo se fosse possibile avere qualche informazione di +

onde evitare di replicare le richieste all'esterno.

Un "replicatore" ricorda gli ip, sempre in base alla dimensione della sua cache.

e se volessi avere qualcosa di +? nel senso a qualcuno la richiesta viene fatta!

c'e' modo di risolvere in locale tutte (o almeno buona parte) delle richieste?

bind in questo caso lo fa?

paolo

----------

## Kernel78

In locale è possibile risolvere solo le richieste per cui sono già presenti le risposte...

Il dns è una sorta di db in cui sono presenti coppie di nomi e indirizzi ip, richiedendo un nome si ottiene un indirizzo ip ma solo se la coppia è presente nel db che si interroga altrimenti o chiedi ad altri (richieste esterne) o non puoi conoscere l'indirizzo.

Al massimo puoi espandere la cache del tuo dns locale in modo che mantenga il maggior numero di nomi...

----------

## Ilvalle

la cache ha i suoi classici problemi, anche al di fuori del dns .

anche se la aumentassi, ad ogni riavvio perdo tutto bene o male!!! 

non c'e' modo di fare qualche particolare sincronizzazione una volta/2

al giorno su qualche altro dns, imho ci sara' di sicuro!

ora cerco qualcosa.

paolo

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> la cache ha i suoi classici problemi, anche al di fuori del dns .
> 
> anche se la aumentassi, ad ogni riavvio perdo tutto bene o male!!! 
> 
> non c'e' modo di fare qualche particolare sincronizzazione una volta/2
> ...

 

A parte che una cache su disco non la perdi riavviando, altrimenti squid ccache e altri sw sarebbero meno utili, non riesco a capire la tua esigenza.

Il dns può mettere in cache gli indirizzi che richiedi in modo da avere la "risposta pronta" se richiedessi quel sito altre volte mentre cercando di sincronizzarti con i server dns genereresti una mole di traffico decisamente ingente e inutile visto che dei milioni di domini internet dubito che tu ne possa richiedere più di qualche migliaio.

Quindi, anche se una sicronizzazione come la vuoi tu sarebbe fattibile, resterebbe fortemente inutile, sempre che il tuo hd sia abbastanza capiente per mantenere tutte le informazioni che vuoi ottenere...

Non capisco perchè non ti va bene il meccanismo ottimizzato di richiedere e mettere in cache un indirizzo solo quando ti serve  :Confused: 

----------

## makoomba

una cosa del genere è inutile oltre che controproducente.

i record dns hanno TTL variabile che, generalmente, non supera i 3g, quindi la "sincronizzazione" andrebbe fatta frequentemente.

poi, quale sarebbe il vantaggio ? 

una cache fa la query e memorizza il risultato: il traffico su rete è limitato ai domini per i quali è richiesta la risoluzione.

la "sincronizzazione" che dici tu, dovrebbe scaricare molti più dati, gran parte dei quali non sarebbe mai utilizzata.

----------

## Ilvalle

Di queste cose non ne so,ma questa cache su disco chi la scrive?

uso dnsmasq e non gli ho mai detto nulla del genere   :Confused: 

Sono pienamente daccordo con voi quando dite che su un milione 

di domini ne usero poco decine. 

quindi basta attivare questa cache su disco?

bind lo fa?

paolo

----------

